# VP-112 + VitaMix.....finally pulled the trigger...and a question.



## Zwiefel (Mar 19, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger today on the refurb VMix and the VP-112 chamber vac. Will post back once I gettem in and give'em a whirl. Which brings me to questions:

What would be some recommended first uses for them? I seem to recall something about ice cream for the VMix....

Another question: any recommendations on sources and sizes for bags for the VP112? any particular qualities to look for in bags?

TIA!


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 19, 2014)

Others may disagree, but I strongly prefer 3 mil bags. There are many who swear by Ziploc etc, but I like the strength of a thicker bag.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 19, 2014)

IDK about icecream in a vitamix, never heard of that one. You can however use it to make vinaigrettes, coulis, purees, soups, foams, mousses, grind whole spices, grind rice into a flour, grind panko, grind nuts, hollandaise, smoothies, milk shakes, frozen alcoholic drinks, Stuff like that.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 19, 2014)

Apparently you can make slightly grainy ice cream in the super serious vita preps that will also pulverize raw beets. That aside it is useful above and beyond a blender. Just don't grind pepper in it, walk away, and let it overheat. I just heard this story today, it will definitely catch fire.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 19, 2014)

make some almond butter or cashew butter in the Vita-Mix. Good way to christen it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, I think it's somewhere between icemilk and icecream....but almost instant.

Hmmmm...frozen cocktails sounds like fun...any recipes you'd like to share?



ThEoRy said:


> IDK about icecream in a vitamix, never heard of that one. You can however use it to make vinaigrettes, coulis, purees, soups, foams, mousses, grind whole spices, grind rice into a flour, grind panko, grind nuts, hollandaise, smoothies, milk shakes, frozen alcoholic drinks, Stuff like that.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 19, 2014)

I've done frozen fruit, strong simple syrup, vanilla extract and cream. Awesome soft serve ice cream, not grainy at all


----------



## Sherski (Mar 24, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Just pulled the trigger today on the refurb VMix and the VP-112 chamber vac. Will post back once I gettem in and give'em a whirl. Which brings me to questions:
> 
> What would be some recommended first uses for them? I seem to recall something about ice cream for the VMix....
> 
> ...




One of my good friends who's a South African told me about how they have a drink called Don Pedro which is essentially vanilla ice cream that is stirred constantly until it JUST begins to melt and is slowly emulsified with Kahlua (or Baileys if you're feeling womanly) to the point where it's like that iced milk-ice cream consistency that was mentioned.

But I'm thinking, you could just do the same thing with slightly softened ice cream, switch on the VMix to a low speed, and emulsify it with whatever Liquor/Liqueur you want and have a pretty nice thickshake.


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Mar 24, 2014)

3 mil sous vide bags are the way to go. Ziplock's aren't rated for high temps and over long cook times can impart a plastic flavor.......think 178 for 36 hours braise and find your short ribs taste like a condom. 

Davidson's Butcher supply has a good selection and bulk but it adds up fast. I'm dropping about 1k every 3 months......


----------



## daveb (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what a condom tastes like...:cool2:


----------

